# huge community cichlids



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ok so i found this guy wit like 80 tanks. hes sellin them all.
i might pick up a 200g tank.
if i were to get this i want to have a super agressive tank.
any ideas


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

africans


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

GT's... Cons...


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

no not africans in this tank and im not into gt's


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

like i was thinkin red devils or flowerhorns, but i want a some kind of veriety of fish, like 3 or 4 different kinds of fish


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

well aggressive and community are two different ends of the scale. for aggressive i recomend a dovii, or an umbeem, how ever either of these species may tollerate tank mates when young, but most definately not when older.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ic but if can get 1 kind a of fish and put like 4 of them that would be cool too
cause i dont wanna waste a huge tank for like 1 fish


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> like i was thinkin red devils or flowerhorns, but i want a some kind of veriety of fish, like 3 or 4 different kinds of fish
> [snapback]1076248[/snapback]​


u cant have all 3 or 4 different kinds of fish unless u go into the more peaceful side of the spectrum. i know u like JD's, thatsa possibilty in stuff cuz they arnt extremely aggressive. u could do some of those along some others. but why not try like half a dozen oscars, a gt or 2(how can u not be into em', there kick ass looking when mature), and then whole buntch of kick ass l-number plecos. sounds like a cool tank to me


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

200gallons..you should get a shoal of pygos


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> 200gallons..you should get a shoal of pygos
> [snapback]1076567[/snapback]​


no dont even bring pygos up. i hate piranhas


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

Tibs said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > like i was thinkin red devils or flowerhorns, but i want a some kind of veriety of fish, like 3 or 4 different kinds of fish
> ...


naw i dont think im gonna add an oscar in this tank. i love my oscar but i want something different. and as for jd's i will add them wit cons as dither fish.

what i want to get in the tank is a red devil, a jag, and a flower horn, is this possible or will they all kill them self


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

King Oscar said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > King Oscar said:
> ...


with a tank that big, i think they should be fine. also, if your lucky you might get teh FH and red devil to breed.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya they all breed that would be sweet


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

why do you have 2 red bellies then


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

PuffPiff said:


> why do you have 2 red bellies then
> [snapback]1076846[/snapback]​


I remember him saying that the 2 reds were his brothers


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Seriously. There are some types of Africans that get fairly large. Around 6" or more and when they're that size they get crazy. We have a tank full of them at my work and I always get wet when I feed because the splash so much - simply in anticipation. The food's not even in there yet! If you want I can find out what they are from a co-worker of mine, because really I'm clueless on Africans. Just starting to learn about them.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:nod: Africans. A tank of mbuna would be sweet.


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

if you want an aggressive community tank you should get some p's of your choice.......


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> PuffPiff said:
> 
> 
> > why do you have 2 red bellies then
> ...


they are my bros



fester said:


> if you want an aggressive community tank you should get some p's of your choice.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


p's suck

hmm africans accualy will be sweet. what lake are the most colorful and more agressive.
and does any1 have a site wit these

also i dono if im gonna get it yet cause i found a 75g tank for 50 bucks. mabe i can bargin and get it for 40 if i get it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A 200 gallon tank is much better than a 75 gallon tank... I didn't catch how much the 200 is going for though.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> *p's suck*
> [snapback]1077707[/snapback]​


TAKE THAT BACK


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Tibs said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > *p's suck*
> ...


Now now children, calm down.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

dude dont bring up p's in a cichlids forum.
and i dont know how much the 200g tank will be, but it will be cheap. i dont think im gonna get it yet cause i might get a 75g tank for like 50 bucks


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

My advice to you would be a) more oscars cause they're amazing. But if i had a nice big tank like that i'd stock some festae.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i might go wit the gt and jd mabe


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> i might go wit the gt and jd mabe
> [snapback]1079754[/snapback]​


dont be surprised if the gt keeps punkin the jd continusly


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol i think my oscar will make sure this doesnt happen.
o and i think i might get a 55g tank.
comes wit everything for 50 bucks so its a good ass deal, so im not gonna add any fish if i get this tank, but my 29g tank will be empty!!!


----------

